# Fluval 3.0 light settings



## NittanyFins (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a new Fluval 3.0 light for my 125g Lake Malawi tank. I'm looking for some recommendations on the optimum light settings that others have tried to make the colors of your fish stand out nicely. This light has the ability to customize the blues, pinks, cool white, soft white, and pure white. Just wondering if anyone has some %'s levels they like best for their fish tank.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

You can play around to your taste. Since the fish could be different colors, the rocks, gravel, etc. all many possible shades, it really is a matter of tweaking each tank. One thing you might notice. If you have tanks side by side, both tanks can look good individually with a different light blend, but looking at them both, the one with lots of soft white light will look yellowish.


----------



## NittanyFins (Oct 19, 2018)

Mcdaphnia said:


> You can play around to your taste. Since the fish could be different colors, the rocks, gravel, etc. all many possible shades, it really is a matter of tweaking each tank. One thing you might notice. If you have tanks side by side, both tanks can look good individually with a different light blend, but looking at them both, the one with lots of soft white light will look yellowish.


Thank you. Right now I just have this one tank and not next to any other in the room. I'm sure that will change, however. LOL.


----------

